# Terrence Flomo - [Philadelphia, Pennsylvania]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Off-duty Philadelphia narcotics officer shot to death*

*Officer Down: Terrence Flomo* - [Philadelphia, Pennsylvania]










*Biographical Info*

*Age:* 50

*Additional Info: *Officer Flomo was a nine year veteran of the Philadelphia Police Department. He leaves behind a wife and four children.

*Incident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Officer Flomo was off duty when he was shot and killed. It's not known why he was in the area where he was shot and no motive for the shooting has been determined yet.

*Date of Incident:* August 26, 2005*

*

The Associated Press

Terrence Flomo, a nine-year city police veteran, was found, wounded several times, in an unmarked city-owned car with its engine running. The vehicle had rolled about a block before coming to rest against some bushes, officials said.

Police officers found him when they responded to a report of shots being fired at about 2:30 a.m.

Flomo, 50, was rushed to Temple University Hospital, where he died in the emergency room at about 3 a.m., Police Commissioner Sylvester Johnson said.

Flomo, who was assigned to an undercover narcotics unit, had gone off duty about 10 p.m. Thursday, Johnson said. It wasn't known why Flomo was in the area where he was shot.

Police were questioning a witness about the shooting. No one was arrested, a police spokeswoman said.

Johnson said the reason for the shooting wasn't known.

Flomo, married and the father of four children, was conscious and talking when taken to the hospital, Johnson said.







_Copyright 2005 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------

